# Western Bearded Dragon?



## vinnie (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey I just have a few questions about Western Bearded Dragons. Because I live in Western Australia, snakes are very expensive, but I've always like the bearded dragons  So I thought I might do some reasearch on them 

okaqy um, now i've read lots of different things and had lots of people telling me lots of sdifferent things, how long will a Western Bearded Dragon grow to?

At this pet shop well kind of pet shop sort of thing, they have only ever had little tiny ones there, i've never seen them grow any bigger! So I got the impression they didn't grow very big lol.
but anyway, I have a pretty big tank so it will be okay anyway.

Are they like snakes and you only feed them every couple of days? or should they have constant supply of food avalible if you kind of get what I mean :?


Do they run an apsolute muck when you hold them on your hand? Like on average, will they kind of just sit there, or will they be frantic and run every where?


What other things besides crikets do they eat as in like insects, and can you just feed them crikets around your house? (dad would love that! haha)


As you can see I don't know much about them yet  So yeah lol

Anyway Thanks Scarlet xo


----------



## method (Oct 30, 2007)

Not to sure on how to look after them and their personality, but head into pet magic Cannington. Not sure if theyr are still there but they did have about 5/6 adult western beardies above the monitor enclosure. These guys are alot bigger then all the others ive seen everywhere else and they do have sum nice dirty orangey colours in them rather then the usual grey. As for size im not sure but i would guess they were 9-10 inches (roughly) cud be more cud be less but there were an ok size lol.

Sorry bout the lack of info but thats all i can input on the beardies


----------



## vinnie (Oct 30, 2007)

ooooh okay 

Well we planned on heading out there this weekend anyway, so yeah hehe. How big were they if they were adults like just roughly, cos the ones at the bird and fish place in wattle grove were like 5 cm's if that :?


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 30, 2007)

pm mickousley on this site as i know he keeps them and he might be able to help with some info
best of luck
hobbo................


----------



## Hickson (Oct 30, 2007)

When you're in that petshop, investing in a book on Beardies would be a good move too. Preferably one written in Australia.



Hix


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 30, 2007)

they get fairly big around 25 to 30cm from memory
beardies are fairly placid and will sit in your hand but young ones tend to get a little bit flighty every now and again but most of the time they are happy to let you hold them.
as for feeding them crickets from around the house, you could only do that if you know there are no pesticides being sprayed around or you will poison your dragon, also the crickets must be no larger then the space inbetween there eyes so if u feed them crickets from around the house then make sure they arnt too big
you must also offer them greens daily as in fresh vegetation, most vegetables and fruits are fine but just check on the net or with someone on here if u are unsure on what to offer them.
i feed my 2 centrals a few crickets everyday as well as give them veggies.
also make sure u have the right set up as in heating and enclousure decor

hope this helps


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 30, 2007)

http://75.126.72.251/~snakeemp//dragonfoods.html
theres a list of greens


----------



## vinnie (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks so much! You've helped alot lol  I've got a 3 foot long tank, im not sure how wide but its about like 50 cm's tall? sorry, but yeah im sure it will be big enough. If he gets to big Ill just get a bigger one, i know lots of cheap places 

I'm still not sure if ill get one yet : / I just think thhey're heeesaps cute and all, we'll see  if i can find one for a resonable price 

Thanks!
Scarlet xo


----------

